# Golf??



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 22, 2005)

A married man and his secretary were  having a torrid
affair. One afternoon they couldn't  contain their passion, so they rushed
over to her place where they spent the afternoon making passionate  love.
When they were finished, they fell asleep, not  waking until 8 o'clock.
They got dressed quickly. Then the man told his secretary to take his
shoes outside  and rub them on the lawn. Bewildered,she did as he  asked
thinking him pretty weird. The man finally got home and his wife met him
at the door. Upset, she  asked where he'd been. The man replied, "I cannot
tell  a lie. My secretary and I are having an affair. Today  we left work
early,went to her place, spent the  afternoon makinglove, and then fell
asleep. That's  why I'm late." The wife looked at him, took notice  of his
shoes and yelled, "I can see those are grass  stains on your shoes. YOU
ARE LYING! You've been playing golf again, haven't you?"


----------



## Dutch (Sep 26, 2005)

he's mighty lucky that the wife didn't take after him with the #9 iron!! :shock:


----------

